# Help Please



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

So i got thesse guys tonight are they just under fed or do they have bigger issues?? They are in a 20 gallon and i added quick cure. what else shuold i do??


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

All look OK, I believe if you feed them , they will recover in a week.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah not so much worried about the second guy, more the first. just doesnt look like a healthy flowerhorn.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

What are they and how old? They look very skinny and big eyes. 
Are they hungry? Eating?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

i got them at 7 tonight. i added food and the better looking one ate and the white one picked at some food i think ate some but spat most back out. ill give it a shot tomorow agian.


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

OMG, the clarity of your pictures only makes them look more sad. I'm afraid I would have culled them a long time ago. All the time and effort, space and food to get them healthy again. And even if you do a great job, you will likely end up with stunted flowerhorns.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

cowis , they all okie, why the white one skinny, it because the fade one always follow him ... and the fade one eat a lot and swim quick ,, the white one scare the fade one always hide ( i already give him power feed this 2 weeks) seen he starting eating this 10 days...
just try give him feed more , he will recover again!


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

The first one looks emaciated, and the second one looks kind of beat up... Feed them well, and they should fatten up quickly. If not, they may have some kind of parasite.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

BelieveInBlue said:


> The first one looks emaciated, and the second one looks kind of beat up... Feed them well, and they should fatten up quickly. If not, they may have some kind of parasite.


I agree, just power feed and see what happens. More protein!

As for Second one looking beat up, it does but that's how most faded FHs look during the fading process

Good luck Peter


----------

